
Ask HN: How do I communicate to my team that our app design is now mediocre? - sreforg
Since, design is a very subjective thing. How do I communicate to my design and product team that we used to be an amazingly design product (both visually and user experience point of view), and with every new iteration we are not getting any better. Worse, we are getting mediocre at many things.<p>There was a time when we used to be obsessive about every single pixel and the number of clicks to do X.<p>Now the team has too much to do and lesser focus on details.<p>The only solution I see is either getting my hands dirty and deep diving into it. Or hire someone who can give a sense of direction to design team.<p>Any tips?
======
fighting
'team has too much to do' seems to be the real problem. Will your solutions
lessen the team's workload or increase it due to micromanagement?

Seems to me the easier solution is to lessen their load directly, push back
dramatically on deadlines, force vacations/breaks for them to unwind, and try
to inculcate pride in work by increasing ownership and financial rewards.
Maybe pay for design conferences, courses, museum/gallery visits or a trip to
Japan/Switzerland.

